# GeForce GTX 680 A Sellout Success: NVIDIA



## btarunr (May 31, 2012)

NVIDIA's flagship single-GPU graphics card, the GeForce GTX 680, achieved performance leadership over AMD's Radeon HD 7970, and forced a price-cut, however, a section of the community feels that availability is an issue with it. According to NVIDIA, availability is attributed to sales, and not lack of volumes. At an annual investors' meeting with the company's top-brass, NVIDIA released a slide which depicts GeForce GTX 680 as having 60% higher sales than GeForce GTX 580, six weeks following their respective launches. 

There is one cosmetic inaccuracy in the graph, though. GeForce GTX 680 and GTX 580 are labeled "GT". One inference that can be drawn out of the graph is that NVIDIA is seeing some success in putting the 28 nm silicon fabrication process to use, despite the GTX 680 being one of the first chips built on it. In comparison, the GTX 580 arrived when the 40 nm process achieved a higher level of maturity. There seems to be a genuinely high demand for the GTX 680. 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## dj-electric (May 31, 2012)

Ok NVIDIA. Now that you're happy and know you can make lots of money off a 500$ GPU what can we do? really?


----------



## btarunr (May 31, 2012)

We could call bluff on "yield issues".


----------



## ZoneDymo (May 31, 2012)

teh GTX680 is a sellout for sure, sad that so many people supported this price fixing bs instead of demanding progress.


----------



## syeef (May 31, 2012)

What do you mean "Sellout Success" ? I am still waiting for it to hit my Country... waiting for months to get one...


----------



## dj-electric (May 31, 2012)

btarunr said:


> We could call bluff on "yield issues".



Yes we could. The community's problem is that it seems to buy products no matter how much they cost. This is the main fuel for the high prices, Just feed us with a spoon on expensive graphics cards and we'll invent reasons to pay 500$ and more for them.


----------



## Andy77 (May 31, 2012)

Sell out?... selling mid-range chips at a high-end price, yet they made half the profits they did with Fermi 1.1. WOW! More like a sell-short.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 31, 2012)

In a related story, nVidia is the only one complaining about TSMC's 28nm process.


----------



## v12dock (May 31, 2012)

People are still going on about the mid-range chip thing? Its a name


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 31, 2012)

no suprise here, the 580 was what the 480 should have been, so the the 680 being wholly new will help sales. Also it's perf/watt being far better helps immensely.


----------



## OneCool (May 31, 2012)

Marketing propaganda...move on


----------



## eddman (May 31, 2012)

Andy77 said:


> Sell out?... selling mid-range chips at a high-end price, yet they made half the profits they did with Fermi 1.1. WOW! More like a sell-short.



LOL, 680 launched March 22; just 10 days before Q1's end.



mastrdrver said:


> In a related story, nVidia is the only one complaining about TSMC's 28nm process.



If others are not complaining, does not mean the process doesn't have problems.


----------



## sc (May 31, 2012)

I think they forget most people don't upgrade yearly. 
The major upgrade for a lot of people was the 400 series, not the 500. Now, after almost 3 years, they upgrade to 600 series.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 31, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> In a related story, nVidia is the only one complaining about TSMC's 28nm process.



Publically at least, pretty sure Qualcomm feel constrained by supply too.


----------



## Benetanegia (May 31, 2012)

eddman said:


> LOL, 680 launched March 22; just 10 days before Q1's end.





> If others are not complaining, does not mean the process doesn't have problems.



Making sense? Using logic? Get out of internet.



sc said:


> I think they forget most people don't upgrade yearly.
> The major upgrade for a lot of people was the 400 series, not the 500. Now, after almost 3 years, they upgrade to 600 series.



So your proposition is that many people bought the 400 series, which was nearly a flop actually, but only a few upgraded from 8800/9800 or 200 series (also a 2-3 year cycle) to the much better 500 series? The fact is that much much more people bought the 8800/9800 and GT200 series than the 400 series and by your logic about buying cycles, 500 series would have sold a lot more, not only because it was fairly better, but because of the timing. Take a look at Steam hardware survey there's much more 500 series cards than 400 series cards and in fact 500 series is one of the most succesful lines released.

EDIT: Ok Steam survey does not work atm, at least for me, probably because they are updating with data from May. Better yet, tomorrow we'll see what percentage of GTX680 are there. I bet there's actually more of it than any HD7000 card. Like I said several weeks ago AMD needs to give the impression that they can deliver and meet demand, because demand is lower than they can supply. Hence they don't mention 28nm problems with yields and demand, even though their pricing speaks volumes. Nvidia put up several "excuses" because they would not be able to meet the demand, even if higher than "normal" (for a flagship card) demand is the culprit, because no matter how much they've been selling the concept of "not meeting demand == losing potential profits" is something that scares the hell out of investors and partners.


----------



## Xzibit (May 31, 2012)

Nice graph but I have numbers too 

GTX 580 released
11/09/2009 - 13.34
12/24/2009 - 18.09

Take out the fact that it was Holiday season. The stock went up so its a success

GTX 680 released
03/22/2012 - 14.35
05/31/2012 - 12.43

Hmm.  So if your stock goes up 5 points its whatever, but if you loose 2 points its a 60% success over gaining 5 points in stock value.

I want this guys job.


----------



## sc (May 31, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> So your proposition is that many people bought the 400 series, which was nearly a flop actually, but only a few upgraded from 8800/9800 or 200 series (also a 2-3 year cycle) to the much better 500 series? The fact is that much much more people bought the 8800/9800 and GT200 series than the 400 series and by your logic about buying cycles, 500 series would have sold a lot more, not only because it was fairly better, but because of the timing. Take a look at Steam hardware survey there's much more 500 series cards than 400 series cards and in fact 500 series is one of the most succesful lines released.



It's not about performance here, it's about how much money people have and are willing to spend on computer hardware.
Let's say the 700 series will be launched tomorrow and the performance would be triple of the 600 series. I doubt that more than 1% of the people that just got a 600 series card would upgrade to it in the next year or so. Get it now?


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 31, 2012)

sc said:


> It's not about performance here, it's about how much money people have and are willing to spend on computer hardware.
> Let's say the 700 series will be launched tomorrow and the performance would be triple of the 600 series. I doubt that more than 1% of the people that just got a 600 series card would upgrade to it in the next year or so. Get it now?



That's a bad example fella, if they released a card tomorrow that was three times faster than a 680, I guarantee the world and their mother would buy it.


----------



## Benetanegia (May 31, 2012)

sc said:


> It's not about performance here, it's about how much money people have and are willing to spend on computer hardware.
> Let's say the 700 series will be launched tomorrow and the performance would be triple of the 600 series. I doubt that more than 1% of the people that just got a 600 series card would upgrade to it in the next year or so. Get it now?



No I don't get it because it makes no sense. First of all, yeah what fluffmeister said. 



Now secondly, that 500 series sold much more than 400 series is a fact. I could have just said that, but decided to argue with your logic.

So 500 series sold more, hence people would be much more inclined to skip the 600 series, like they did with 400 serie and NOT the 500 series, which HAS sold a lot.

Even though it's true that most upgrade every 2 or 3 years, not all people upgrade at the same time. That's where your logic fails badly. People would skip 400, 500 or 600 just as easily based on their buying cycle... Now 500 series was much better than 400 series, which one is far more likely to be skipped? 400 series, oviously. And that's what happened actually. People are buying the 600 series in masses, because for the current climate is a hell of a card.

@ Xzbit

You always mention stock as if it means anything. It doesn't, not on this matter. Sales of a high-end card has very little to do with stock price. That is based on what people wnat to do with their stock and nothing else and is 90% of the times based on what some moron said or in what the think is a trend than on hardware or actual sales of an especific product. Investors know absolutely nothing about hardware, they buy or sell out of oportunity and what they perceive as trends, as I said. In particular the stock price grew up in 2009 mostly because of Tegra and Nvidia seriously entering the smartphone and tablet market.


----------



## syeef (May 31, 2012)

FYI, I am trying to upgrade from a 8800GT to a GTX680... I upgrade my System every 3 years...


----------



## sc (May 31, 2012)

Oh boy... arguing on the internet is pointless.


----------



## Benetanegia (May 31, 2012)

syeef said:


> FYI, I am trying to upgrade from a 8800GT to a GTX680... I upgrade my System every 3 years...



The 8800 GT was released 5 years ago...



sc said:


> Oh boy... arguing on the internet is pointless.



Especially when you are wrong. The GTX680 is selling like hotcakes and it's selling more than GTX580 because it's a more desirable card based on its own merits. Not because of your distorted view of upgrading cycles. The GTX580 sold very well too, better than the 480/470 and better than AMD cards on the same bracket, which is the only thing we can compare with.


----------



## syeef (May 31, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> The 8800 GT was released 5 years ago...



Well my country is slow... I bought it 3.5 years ago. Now, I want to buy a GTX680, still waiting for it. GOD knows when it will get here....


----------



## Nkd (May 31, 2012)

Bullshit, I don't believe that they are so damn popular that they are still hard to find after over 2 months of launch. Seriously if anyone believes this they are just being fanboys. I am sure they are popular but to believe that they are hard to find because they are getting sold out is bullshit. I work in retail channel and these things are non existent, place an order for 10 and you get allocation of 1 if you are lucky. 

Yes they are popular and I mean very popular but to say that the reason we can't find them is because of demand is bullshit.


----------



## mlee49 (May 31, 2012)

Nvidia might just have the best/worst marketing team ever. 

Every press release has graphs, charts, and useless numbers in them.


----------



## Benetanegia (May 31, 2012)

TSMC shortage is NOT a secret, that's your main culprit right there...

This combined with the excellent demand and your cards end up being out of stock all the time. It's simple man.


----------



## n-ster (May 31, 2012)

syeef said:


> Well my country is slow... I bought it 3.5 years ago. Now, I want to buy a GTX680, still waiting for it. GOD knows when it will get here....



buy one from india then, its prob out there no?


----------



## sergionography (May 31, 2012)

400 series mayb was a flop in terms of power consumption and stuff, but from wat I've seen its by far the best price performance as I remember, there was a time when gtx470 cost 240$ which totally pushed hd6870 prices down from 250 to lik 180-200
As for 500 series gtx570 is almost discontinued and it didn't even go below 350
I remember getting a gtx460 twin crozr 1gb edition for 145$ which I still have right now, we never saw such prices with 500 series, which is better for NVIDIA but worse for us, and if it was t for gtx480 being priced under 400$ then hd6970 would've been priced way over the 350$ it was going for. This gens pricing is ridiculous
Tho NVIDIA sure is doing better than amd from that aspect, i wonder when hd7870 will be 220$ or so cuz that's were it belongs


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 31, 2012)

What ever is the fastest controls the market.  People who just upgraded take loss sell their cards and buy new ones if the performance warrants,it.  the old king gets a price cut  the cycle continues.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 31, 2012)

Nvidia are definitely selling the GTX 680's but the "sell out" scenario is due to limited stock, irrespective of yield.  They, as a company, are not putting enough 680's out to market.  

From a UK perspective they've ditched the 680 now and are focussing more on 670.  In most online places, the 670 is far more readily available in stock.

Also, I've seen the 7970 prices creep back up in some places.  That would tend to suggest demand for the 7970 is rising.

Meh, it's Nvidia investor focused marketing blurb.  Pile of shite tbh.

Roll on 2013.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 31, 2012)

eddman said:


> If others are not complaining, does not mean the process doesn't have problems.



True, but nVidia seems to be the only one not being able to meet demand.

Also remember that the GTX 5xx never really sold out like the GTX 6xx has. nVidia said that GTX 6xx yields are up over GTX 5xx yields. Just because the sales are up does not mean that yields are worlds better then what Qualcomm and AMD are seeing.

Think about it for a minute. AMD had free reign before the GTX 680 came out. Even if we assume equal sales, AMD seemed to be able to supply the market. Not to mention with a bigger GPU too.

I can say I sold out of all my product Y even it yields of it are crap. Then I can say yields are better then product X (which fixed yields of product W). So while my yields are not terrible, I can still technically say that I'm seeing record sales.

I also like how the y-axis has no label. Does the GTX6xx sell 1, 10, 100, 1000, etc better then GTX 5xx? Without a label, it is a worthless graph other then to tell you that GTX 6xx are selling more then GTX 5xx.



Fluffmeister said:


> Publically at least, pretty sure Qualcomm feel constrained by supply too.



Qualcomm and AMD have not said they can't get enough wafer starts to meet demand. Only nVidia has made this statement.



Nkd said:


> Bullshit, I don't believe that they are so damn popular that they are still hard to find after over 2 months of launch. Seriously if anyone believes this they are just being fanboys. I am sure they are popular but to believe that they are hard to find because they are getting sold out is bullshit. I work in retail channel and these things are non existent, place an order for 10 and you get allocation of 1 if you are lucky.
> 
> Yes they are popular and I mean very popular but to say that the reason we can't find them is because of demand is bullshit.



How would you compare demand for the GTX 6xx cards to the AMD 79xx cards before the GTX 680 came out?


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 31, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Nvidia might just have the best/worst marketing team ever.
> 
> Every press release has graphs, charts, and useless numbers in them.



They clearly learnt a lot from the sacked AMD marketing team from hell.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jun 1, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Qualcomm and AMD have not said they can't get enough wafer starts to meet demand. Only nVidia has made this statement.



Google is your friend.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 1, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> Nice graph but I have numbers too
> 
> GTX 580 released
> 11/09/2009 - 13.34
> ...



yeah because your numbers that have no source really override a graph from an actual source. Try again buddy.


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 1, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah because your numbers that have no source really override a graph from an actual source. Try again buddy.



Nvidia on NASDAQ

Just do a historical 3 year-to-date look up on the stock price.  Let me know if you need your hand held or if you find the Nasdaq an unreliable source. 

Maybe I just got trolled 

Did quote the wrong year for 580. its 2010 not the 09, doh!
11/09/2010 - 12.59 
12/23/2010 - 14.92 

Still had a stock 2 point gain during that release as oppose to a 2 point loss currently with 680

While i'm at it..

The original Article/OP linked is not a source. They are refering to publish reports made at GTC and citing them as a back and forth conversation they had with Nvidia themselves.


----------



## blibba (Jun 1, 2012)

The graph is of "units sold out", not of "units sold". It shows the opposite of what the press release claims.


----------



## dlpatague (Jun 1, 2012)

This slide is a big ol' pile of BS! I happen to work for a company that builds custom computers and even for us it is difficult to get our hands on the 680 and 690 video cards. Why is this such a big deal you ask? Because companies such as the one I work for and other system builders have priority of components over the retail market such as Newegg and other e-tailer sites. If we can't even hardly get them, then there is a problem! Seems like reviewers are getting them also so that Nvidia can keep the cards in people's minds even though they aren't widely available and in stock.


----------



## D007 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have one, save your money and buy a 670.. Or get the 690.. The 680 is almost pointless unless you game at high res..


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 1, 2012)

Here you go.  A post I made on the 24th/25th site time.



Xzibit said:


> Since I havent seen any updated news.
> 
> Nvidia Investors meeting was today
> 
> The Tesla will be available in Q4 2012.  No mention of the GeForce line.



WoW quoting myself 

05/24/12 GeForce / DT - Jeff Fisher

The official slides. Its 13 of 30.  Kind of happy my spelling is on par with Nvidias.

Seams to be PC Perspective had GTC info and Investor info and was try'n to get a clarification and the Nvidia rep he got was still in Investor woo'ing mode.


----------



## hhumas (Jun 1, 2012)

that's interesting ..


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think they had slightly lower yield, just not by much 5-15% and the rest have been sold out. Still I would rather get a 670.


----------



## seronx (Jun 1, 2012)

Lets compare ~550mm² to ~300mm²...big success!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 1, 2012)

^ 
here we go 

Any ways glad to see Nvidia pull the socks up this round. 

It's time for a switch this round! bye bye 6990


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Jun 1, 2012)

Nkd said:


> Bullshit, I don't believe that they are so damn popular that they are still hard to find after over 2 months of launch. Seriously if anyone believes this they are just being fanboys. I am sure they are popular but to believe that they are hard to find because they are getting sold out is bullshit. I work in retail channel and these things are non existent, place an order for 10 and you get allocation of 1 if you are lucky.
> 
> Yes they are popular and I mean very popular but to say that the reason we can't find them is because of demand is bullshit.



 I couldn't agree more. AMD made 3 different chips (77,78 and 79 series) and all of them are available now. Nvidia made only one and it's still hard to find. This supply-demand story is BS.


Either Nvidia is having yield issues or Jen Hsun Huang has a dog that only eats 28nm silicon chips.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 1, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> Nvidia on NASDAQ
> 
> Just do a historical 3 year-to-date look up on the stock price.  Let me know if you need your hand held or if you find the Nasdaq an unreliable source.
> 
> ...



there we go. Always nice to have a source behind the facts


----------



## qubit (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm gonna take the Charlie D approach and proclaim that this is proof positive that the chip is unmanufacturable!


----------



## darkangel0504 (Jun 1, 2012)

When will Nvidia release mid-end GPU ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2012)

Benetanegia said:


> TSMC shortage is NOT a secret, that's your main culprit right there...
> 
> This combined with the excellent demand and your cards end up being out of stock all the time. It's simple man.



That wasn't the culprit. It was AMD having initial priority at TSMC.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That wasn't the culprit. It was AMD having initial priority at TSMC.



That's a moot point right now, news post from like two weeks ago said Nvidia now had priority @ TSMC. So, in about three more weeks, there should be a flood of GTX670's and GTX680's to the market.

thing is, nVidia sells to partners, not to users, so retail stock levels have no part of this news post. Nvidia has a tonne of chips coming, and they are all sold out...to partners. Sounds great, but AMD did the same thing, on the same process, last quarter. AMD just failed in marketing. 

BTW, Qualcomm has openly and publiclly stated that there are no issues for them on 28nm..the problem for most of TSMC's partners right now is a lack of available wafer starts.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> That's a moot point right now, news post from like two weeks ago said Nvidia now had priority @ TSMC. So, in about three more weeks, there should be a flood of GTX670's and GTX680's to the market.
> 
> thing is, nVidia sells to partners, not to users, so retail stock levels have no part of this news post. Nvidia has a tonne of chips coming, and they are all sold out...to partners. Sounds great, but AMD did the same thing, on the same process, last quarter. AMD just failed in marketing.
> 
> BTW, Qualcomm has openly and publiclly stated that there are no issues for them on 28nm..the problem for most of TSMC's partners right now is a lack of available wafer starts.



Its a moot point now.....I know. I was saying to BEGIN WITH it was a lack of time at the fab. Not any issues with the fab itself as Benetanegia suggested.


----------



## Andy77 (Jun 1, 2012)

v12dock said:


> People are still going on about the mid-range chip thing? Its a name



No, it was a sarcastic remark towards all those that named it so...




eddman said:


> LOL, 680 launched March 22; just 10 days before Q1's end.



Yep, they're late again, what's new? And remember how they didn't paper-launch?

NOTICE: sarcasm has been used again.



Nkd said:


> [...] but to believe that they are hard to find because they are getting sold out is bullshit [...]



This has a certain truth to it, because nv managed to get only a few working chips out, lower numbers means weak distribution and thus they get sold out because in this case even a little bit of demand makes and impact. Where I live out of 30, 17 are available, don't know how many they do have of each, maybe just one or two and then there are our wages which don't allow many to buy them.



mastrdrver said:


> Qualcomm and AMD have not said they can't get enough wafer starts to meet demand. Only nVidia has made this statement.



That might be because they gave up on some wafer starts and TSMC allotted them to apple if I remember right. Apparently dear leader wasn't happy with wafer pricing considering yield. Ouch!...

In this light how can the marketing team not use lots of images, graphs and what not? Might go well with investors.


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its a moot point now.....I know. I was saying to BEGIN WITH it was a lack of time at the fab. Not any issues with the fab itself as Benetanegia suggested.



It was always a moot point.

AMD had priority in Q4'11 & in Q1'12 TSMC was just finishing up production of the wafer it had ordered.

Nvidia is just reacting to AMD launch found itself unable to purchase wafers and get them produced in time.  The rest of the 600 line was suppose to be launched before June in late May 650, 660 & 660 Ti.  Now its been pushed down the road because they were not able to buy wafers at the price they wanted to produce the product.

You cant blame anyone beside Nvidia.  Its like standing in line at the buffet and saying I want to hold my spot here until the food prices come down to my liking and expecting everyone else to revolve around you.

Nvidia has been re-active to AMD this cycle and some moves have paid off and others not so much.


----------



## ocre (Jun 1, 2012)

gtx680

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=gtx+680

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=gtx680&tag=tec06d-20

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MSI-GTX680

http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=gtx+680


for all those who say they cant get one or they dont exist!!!!  plenty all over.

it seems like there are plenty of gtx680s at etails in the USA.  

But i guess that most of these ppl complaining  dont want a 680, they just want to talk crap.  I guess if it makes them feel better about themselves then............poor things


----------



## Casecutter (Jun 1, 2012)

GK106 yields lot's of "usable variants" so yes wafer yield is good, just at first the GTX680 were hard to get out of the wafer.  If you where to say Tahiti wafer has yield issues, that means they're not getting a good chips as XT and Pro off the wafer, the mix it offers not enough XT's or chips that are less than the Pro variant.  When Nvidia say yields are good that means (to them) that they'll have "product variants" based on what they harvest from that wafer.  While the problem was Nvidia either didn't ask for enough starts or get into the production queue with TSMC soon enough, or didn't have enough wafer starts to fulfill the demand for what they harvested for 680's (probably both).  AMD had priority because they had a timeline that was on track and got their orders in as normal product planning.

As to that chart I would think that shows the chips they deliver to AIB, not in retail but its all relative, but 4 weeks back.  The real consideration is after the 480, which sold ok even with its power issues, most either had the upgrade, the 580 wasn't earth shattering better other than power, while the economy was in a dive.  Then consider Nvidia had 480's in the channel to sell-off, so yes Nvidia didn't ask for or move a bunch of 580's in those first weeks, and now they flip it to their advantage.  60% increase is not big if their Y-Axis is in ”hundreds”, though saying the initially release was a thousand and those are 1k increments.  That means 6 week since launch (March 22) or May 3rd they had supplied something close to 7000 units to AIB's. Do the math if the 580's are at 4200 units; +60% is 6720 680's.  We are now 4 weeks since that so how long does it take to get board made, package, and into retail?  We need to know how many 6970 AMD has sold to get perspective.

Not to say the demand wasn't there and they weren't disappearing like "spit in the Sahara" I think they now have got the channel full, and with a 670 able to supply 98% of the ”enthusiast” there will be GTX 680's filling on shelves for those feeling it's worth anteing up.  It's now a case of a little too late to capitalize, but it was always just intended to be a "Halo" product.


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 1, 2012)

ocre said:


> But i guess that most of these ppl complaining  dont want a 680, they just want to talk crap.  I guess if it makes them feel better about themselves then............poor things



I love that statement

I guess around 60-70% of the investors Jen-Hsun Huang deals with on a monthly basis like talking crap to him 

Its never a good sign when rating agencies put a Hold on your stock and investors ask you what wrong with your product supply and you have to answer them that you dont expect production restraints to ease up by the end of the year cause you cant purchase wafers at the price you wanted.

Dam those shit talking investors who want answers to why you keep loosing money.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jun 1, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> I love that statement
> I guess around 60-70% of the investors Jen-Hsun Huang deals with on a monthly basis like talking crap to him
> Its never a good sign when rating agencies put a Hold on your stock and investors ask you what wrong with your product supply and you have to answer them that you dont expect production restraints to ease up by the end of the year cause you cant purchase wafers at the price you wanted.
> Dam those shit talking investors who want answers to why you keep loosing money.


There's more to Nvidia than the GTX 680...or do you really believe that Nvidia rises or falls on the strength of one SKU ? You've no more insight than the ill informed Intelitrolls who forecast the death of AMD on the basis of a lacklustre FX-8150
Get a grip.


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 1, 2012)

HumanSmoke said:


> There's more to Nvidia than the GTX 680...or do you really believe that Nvidia rises or falls on the strength of one SKU ? You've no more insight than the ill informed Intelitrolls who forecast the death of AMD on the basis of a lacklustre FX-8150
> Get a grip.




I dont think we are talking about a single sku being the rise and fall of Nvidia.  Your missing perspective to a window frame as to the original posters link to a Investor prop slide and his follow up question to an Nvidia rep for a clarification.

Like he said in his podcast they wont provide hard numbers so measuring the 6 week time frame on its stock performance is a reasonable alternative.


Maybe I am ill-informed since I havent heard about the AMD death thing.

Although last year Nvidia could have died if Microsoft pick up its option to purchase it for 3.4. Nvidia wanted more and Microsoft didnt think it was worth it after 3 rounds of talks.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jun 1, 2012)

Xzibit said:


> I dont think we are talking about a single sku being the rise and fall of Nvidia.  Your missing perspective to a window frame as to the *original posters*.._yada yada_


Bollocks. 
You quoted ocre's post about GTX 680 availability...and used it to segue into your own financial analysis posting. If you were referencing the OP, then quote the OP, and not use someone elses posting as an excuse to showcase your _supposed_ acumen.

As for the supposed "three rounds of talks" between MS and Nvidia...


Xzibit said:


> Although last year Nvidia could have died if Microsoft pick up its option to purchase it for 3.4


Xzibit's guide to math ? 1 + 1 = Potato 
I seem to remember people noticing a clause in a quarterly earnings report, and inferring very much from very little.


Xzibit said:


> ...Nvidia wanted more and Microsoft didnt think it was worth it after 3 rounds of talks.


Let me guess; You're either Steve Ballmer, or an asshat. Steve could probably post a link, whereas an asshat would just move on to some other nonsense.
So, Feel free to to post a link- preferably with something relevant about GTX 680 sales, since this thread is _supposed_ to be about sales of the GTX 680.


----------



## Benetanegia (Jun 1, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its a moot point now.....I know. I was saying to BEGIN WITH it was a lack of time at the fab. Not any issues with the fab itself as Benetanegia suggested.



I didn't suggest any problem, just that TSMC does not have enough wafer starts, so Nvidia didn't get too many of them, just like everyone else. I don't know if AMD had any notorious preference and I don't actually think so.

This is just a game of supply and demand, and not only applies to GK104. When demand exceeds supply there's going to be shortage, I don't know why anyone makes any other analisys than this one.

Nvidia released GK107 at the same time and has dozens of design wins for it, just take a look around and see how many of them there are. And GK107 is only 1/3rd the size of GK104, it's not like it is 20 times smaller... but the volume needed to supply the OEM market is much much bigger then the gaming GPU crowd, we are talking an order of magnitude here at least, so the chip being 3x smaller is of little conseqence, and in a wafer start constrained situation, in order to be able to supply OEMs there's going to be even less wafers left for high end cards. As simple as that.

But we are missing the point anyway, they have shipped 60% more than GTX580 so while supply might be low comparatively, it's obvious that in absolute terms supply is better than back then or equal if we take the die size difference (GK104 vs GF110) into consideration. In any case it's not worse and there is no real problem.


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 1, 2012)

HumanSmoke said:


> Bollocks.
> You quoted ocre's post about GTX 680 availability...and used it to segue into your own financial analysis posting. If you were referencing the OP, then quote the OP, and not use someone elses posting as an excuse to showcase your supposed acumen.



Try reading.

I quoted Ocre as for the "complaining" as a general assumption to people who "talk crap". Its like hes never read a transcript of Q&A session with Nvidia especially a financial or investor report.

If your gonna try and comment on something atleast try to understand it first


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jun 2, 2012)

humansmoke said:


> let me guess; you're either steve ballmer, or an asshat. Steve could probably post a link, whereas an asshat would just move on to some other nonsense.





xzibit said:


> try reading.i quoted ocre as for the "complaining"* as a general assumption to people who "talk crap". Its like hes never read a transcript of q&a session with nvidia especially a financial or investor report.if your gonna try and comment on something atleast try to understand it first


qed

* Basic comprehension skillz. You don't have them. ocre was obviously referring to people bemoaning a lack of GTX 680 availability (and not the PR/marketspeak flamewar)...since, ya know they posted links to GTX 680's on sale. But yeah, whatever. Found those MS buyout of Nvidia links yet ? Your line of bullshit is so funny I'm thinking of using it as my sig. OK with you?


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 2, 2012)

HumanSmoke said:


> qed
> 
> * Basic comprehension skillz. You don't have them. ocre was obviously referring to people bemoaning a lack of GTX 680 availability (and not the PR/marketspeak flamewar)...since, ya know they posted links to GTX 680's on sale. But yeah, whatever. Found those MS buyout of Nvidia links yet ? Your line of bullshit is so funny I'm thinking of using it as my sig. OK with you?



Wow, Dude try taking your own advise.

The whole premise of the OP is that its refering to GTC information and the Nvidia Investor report and the failure they cant produce any real numbers from Nvidia itself rather just that one butchered graph.
I dont see how refering to how Q&A session are in that context isnt relivant.  The Investors ask good question because they are investing 10s to 100s of thousand of dollars and to equate investors or members questioning as hatefull or fanboyism is extremely naive.

Something you have no problem with as it seams

Just looked up your post and sure you can use it as your sig when ever your over on AMD threads being all butt hurt people dont like Nvidia more 

Trolled again.


----------



## theo2021 (Jun 2, 2012)

*not the performance but the time*

the gtx 680 was released at about a year after the release of the 580 but the 580 was released a couple of months after 480! So ,many people just got the 480 or other 400 series so they didn't want the 580 but many had bought a graphics card some wile ago and wanted the 680 now!


----------



## TheHunter (Jun 2, 2012)

meh, like one said mid-range dressed as high end.. And now they're acting all mighty, pfft ripoff. 

GK110 will be that worthy ripoff.


----------



## fullhd99 (Jun 3, 2012)

NOT FAIR COMPARISON BECAUSE GTX 580 STILL FERMI NOT MUCH DIFFERENT FROM GTX 480
SHOULD COMPARE THE GTX 680 vs GTX 480


----------



## blibba (Jun 3, 2012)

fullhd99 said:


> NOT FAIR COMPARISON BECAUSE GTX 580 STILL FERMI NOT MUCH DIFFERENT FROM GTX 480
> SHOULD COMPARE THE GTX 680 vs GTX 480



The difference would be much bigger, _if_ we were comparing what the interpretation says we're comparing.

Actually though, like I said, the graph is of units sold out, not of units sold.

Also, caps lock, no.


----------

